# How to get my dog to "Drop it"



## Sammy's Mommy (May 27, 2012)

My dog, Sammy, is a wonderful 2 year old Golden Retriever. However, whenever I throw, let's say, a ball, he thinks it's a game when I try to get it back, so he wags his tail and makes me chase him. When I do catch him, I say "No." very firmly, and it USUALLY works. But I hate running after him, and sometimes, it takes 5-10 minutes to catch him and get the toy. Can you tell me how to get him to drop it when I say to? Thank you sooooo much! c


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting a better work out than Sammy is! LOL! 2 year old Lola brings it back to me no problem.... the game to Lola is for me to fight the ball out of her mouth! She thinks this is half the fun of ball throwing. I am trying to work on it.... so far nothing but prying it out of her sharp little teeth works. I have to wear gloves to protect my hands from the teeth as I pry.... not good....:no: Maybe we can both get help.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I read a suggestion here on the forum, I can't remember who posted it, to have a second ball (or stick or whatever) in hand. It's worked with Maddie. She sees that I have another & immediately drops & is ready for the next catch.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't chase him-he thinks it is part of the game and it's a lot of fun (for him). You can train 'drop it' by trading him for the ball. When he brings you the ball, have a high value treat ready, show it to him or let him smell it, so he knows you have it, and say 'Drop it', when he drops the ball - give him the treat. Then you can pick it up and throw it for him or give him back the ball. If he is really ball crazy you can arm yourself with an extra ball or two, throw one, when he brings it back, and doesn't drop it , whip out your 'own' ball, and throw it. Odds are he will drop the ball he has to chase the one you threw.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I've always had a second ball in my hand so that everytime my Sammy goes to get the ball and bring it back I show her the new ball and she drops the existing one. this trick has worked the best for us


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Great suggestions! I'll have to try these out. I have the same problem with Sully. He's finally started bringing the ball back but part of the game is for us to either chase him or (more often) have to fight the ball out of his mouth. I've tried using the treats but he knows I have them and will drop the ball before I even have to say "drop it" which kind of defeats the purpose. I'm going to try having something else handy to throw.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i had this issue with Charlie. It has taken some time to get her to return the ball/toy to me and to "drop it". It requires patience, treats and tons of praise. 

I put some treats in a small tupperware container. After I threw the ball and she found it, I would shake the treat container and say "good girl!!! here here here here good girl!" She would come running back to me, sometimes with the toy sometimes with out. Each time she came back to me I would reward and feed. Once I was confident she would return back to me I would reduce the food reward but continue with the verbal praise. 

Now came the fun part with getting her to actually drop the toy. I would say "give". If she tried to pull away or tug or run away I would immediate stop and turn my back to her - no reward. If she dropped the ball - feed and reward. For awhile there she got the idea of dropping the ball but when I went to grab it she would snatch it before I could reach the ball. So then came the "leave it" command after she dropped it. After she dropped the ball I would put my foot on it and say "leave it". She tried to mouth or paw at it to get the ball back. Once she stopped the action I would say again "leave it" if she left the ball alone, I would say "good leave it" and reward. Again, once she started doing this consistantly, I reduced the treats but continue with the verbal praise. 

Now we both enjoy a game of fetch.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> I've always had a second ball in my hand so that everytime my Sammy goes to get the ball and bring it back I show her the new ball and she drops the existing one. this trick has worked the best for us


Having the second ball works best for Tucker, too. Sometimes I keep three handy. Also when he returns with ball, I have him sit. He seems to automatically drop the ball for the new one when he sits. The challenge is when there's only one ball at hand--then we get into the chase etc. :doh:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I never chase Bayne and he comes back to me with the ball, but giving it to me is another story, which we're working on. In the house he'll give to me right in my hand but outside he won't. Other objects is what I'd like him to bring to me to give, that's a work in progress.


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (May 27, 2012)

Yah, so some people post "Give him a treat." Which is just fine! And I am starting to do that, but once he knows I have a treat, he totally forgets about the toy!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Try walking in the opposite direction. Your dog will probably start to follow you when he realizes you aren't going to chase. 

You can also keep a short tab or even a leash on your dog's collar to hold when he comes back to you. Then just hold him close and eventually he'll drop the ball. Once he does, click and treat with lots of praise.

Also, resist the urge to throw the ball really far at first. Gradually increase the distance. Running really fast and far can be very exciting to your dog, and excited dogs sometimes have trouble thinking.  Once he gets the basics, then he is ready for some distance.


----------



## kobkob1 (Feb 2, 2012)

My Cooper aged 7 yrs does the same thing, gets the ball I've thrown and then wants us to chase him (which I guess we have done) So for my new boy Finnegan aged 11 wks I am "determined" to have a retriever that will retrieve!!!! I am trying the treat game and I can actually see Cooper watching and I think he is starting to learn just by watching me train the young fella - Finnegan... LOL I may end up with two dogs that can retrieve finally!

Karen, Cooper & Finnegan


----------



## jackbower6864 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Get you dog to "drop it"*

This is a quick simple exercise to teach you dog to "drop it" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y4VBTm4v3U


----------

